# Hello everyone



## Loveydovey (Feb 1, 2011)

My name is jodie, Im a newbie! Looking for pew, blue and dove/dove tan mice  Im hopefully going to visit the show in enfied this weekend. I have invested in a good set up and look forward to learning from everyone. Will be nice if any local breeders could introduce them selves, im nr enfield. middlesex.

Jo


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Welcome to FMB


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi and Welcome!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Hello and welcome!


----------



## webzdebs (Mar 29, 2010)

hello and welcome


----------



## Bridgette Rena (Jan 28, 2011)

Hi and welcome!


----------

